# Action craft 16 fly fisher



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a '01 1720 flyfisher. Its a nice boat, very well made. Its a heavy boat. Does awesome in open water. Handles a chop very well. It is a bear to pole, but it does track well and is very stable. Its not the driest ride. Overall a very good skiff.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

one of my fishing buddies has the 1720 version and it is a nice boat. it definataly is a bit of a heavier boat and seems like it would be hard to pole (i have never poled it myself) especially in wind. i like the layout of the boat and it i great for fly fishing. the ride is not the driest but it does handle chop well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have only been on one 1720 and that was Ryan's. I will tell give you a non biased opinion.

I agree with everything Ryan and tarponhunter said. They are a heavier boat, poles straight but catches wind. Fit and finish are very nice and there are a lot of loyal followers, with good reason.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The comments about the 1720 are great except that it's a different hull than the 16.... 

Action Craft builds first rate skiffs. The 16 has a reputation as a pretty wet riding boat.... You might want to find someone that owns one and do a bit of research... Good luck


----------



## MikeVLA (Aug 9, 2011)

I Have been an Action Craft owner for 10 years. I had the Flatsmaster 1820 for 4 years and the Flatsmaster 1890 for the last 6. I am not a poling kinda guy I work the bow mounted trolling motor for reds in South Louisiana. 
I can speak for the quality of these boats. Fit and finish are second to none. From wiring to hinges to hull. They are built with the best materials and built like a battle ship. I've never had any failure on this boat. From hatch hinges to wiring, everything works. My 1890 is a 1995 model bought from the original owner. He used it quite a bit. I get frequent comments at the marina about my boat and all are shocked in dis-belief when I tell them how old it is. 

I agree though they are heavy boats. I wouldn't want to pole my boat at all!


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

They look like a good quality boat. The boat im interested in is 99 16' fly fisher. the pics are on bossman boats. I probably won't be poling to much. I got some really good quotes on shipping. Did anyone or would anyone buy a used boat from a good dealer with out physically looking at the boat? or is this a bad idea?


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I looked at your boat online at boattraderonline.com. Looks like a nice boat, not a bad price. I heard the people at bossman boats were a pleasure to deal with. Maybe a local microskiffer would be willing to go check it out for you.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I would not even think about buying a boat without seeing it in person and doing a thorough inspection and wet test... Too many things on a boat that may need replacing... making a great deal a terrible deal in short order.

If you are unable to inspect the boat yourself, hire an independent marine surveyor that has no affiliation with the dealer. This will cost you a couple of hundred dollars, but will give you a credible account of the boat's condition.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

i have a 05 1622 flyfisher and love it.
it fits in my garage, is good on gas and floats fairly shallow.
the fit and finish is great.i don't think it poles that bad but i have a trolling motor for getting on and off the flats.
it can be wet in bigger chop but what 16ft boat doesn't 
its a great all around boat.

if you have any other questions let me know?


----------



## fish_on (Jun 21, 2011)

hawaii fly i looked at and wet tested the action craft at bossman today.... The trailer is shot, trim tab motor is blown, motor stalls when u try to jump, if u ease into throttle it goes ok, motor makes terrible noise when putting in reverse, slides when turning bad(trim tabs will help with that some but i think its too much motor for that boat, 90hp would be perfect) fuel gauge doesnt work and there are holes all over console and gunnel where the owner had cup and pole holders everyone...Nothing againts action craft at all because i love their products i just think this one has been abused and would stay away if i were you! They told me they could have all this taken care of for a fee of course! Hope this helps you !


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

> hawaii fly i looked at and wet tested the action craft at bossman today.... The trailer is shot, trim tab motor is blown, motor stalls when u try to jump, if u ease into throttle it goes ok, motor makes terrible noise when putting in reverse, slides when turning bad(trim tabs will help with that some but i think its too much motor for that boat, 90hp would be perfect) fuel gauge doesnt work and there are holes all over console and gunnel where the owner had cup and pole holders everyone...Nothing againts action craft at all because i love their products i just think this one has been abused and would stay away if i were you! They told me they could have all this taken care of for a fee of course! Hope this helps you !


Thanks for the heads up. Richard said he is going to fix the trim tabs, he said the linkage needed to be adjusted on the motor. Didn't say anything about the fuel gauge.


----------

